# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  In Kurven schneller werden?

## Corve

Hallo,

ich bin seit 2011 leidenschaftlicher Freeride / Downhill Fahrer.  Angefangen mit einem Hardtail über das Specialized Status I, Enduro S-Works bis heute zum Specialized Demo II 2014. 

Mein Problem ist irgendwie das mit den Kurven, ich kann gerade Stellen schnell fahren, Sprünge, Drops, Rampen, Würzeln etc macht mir nichts aus, bloß bei den Kurven bremse ich wie ein Idiot weil ich angst habe, dass ich keinen Grip habe.

Bis jetzt bin ich immer im Geisskopf, Niederbayern, und Leogang, Österreich, gefahren. In den Bikeparks gibts kaum noch Hindernisse, außer die Kurven.

Meine Sorge ist einfach dass ich keinen Grip in der Kurve habe bei höheren Geschwindigkeiten, so fühlt es sich zumindest an. 

Meistens läuft das so ab: Kurve kommt, ich mach meine Pedale auf Waagrechte Stellung oder den inneren nach Oben und probier mich leicht in die Kurve zu lehnen, doch da kommt schon das Gefühl, dass ich rutsche und ich bremse. -.-

Die Kurven sind eig alle ziemlich ne Art von Steilkurve, wo ich immer weit oben bzw draußen die Linie nehme.

Wie kann ich nun schneller werden, einfach gezielter Kurven fahren und mich einfach überwinden?

Vlt kommen da noch die leichten Ängste, weil ich vor 2 Jahren einen Sturz gehabt habe, wo Schlüsselbein 7x gebrochen war und alle Sehnen an der Schulter abgerissen sind. Alles gut verheilt btw. 

Dennoch macht das Biken riesen Spaß. :Wink: 

Hier noch paar Beispiel Videos von mir:

2013 Geisskopf mit Enduro S-Works




2013 EvilEye (Mein Liebling) Enduro S-Works




2014 Leogang mit Demo II 2014




Noch die "besten" Fails von Leogang 2014, was zu lachen für ein oder anderen  :Redface:  :Mr. Yellow: 





Danke für eure Hilfe bzw Ideen,

Grüße Matthias

----------


## Tyrolens

Das Bike musst du in die Kurve legen. Der Oberkörper muss aufrecht bleiben.

----------


## noox

Hab mir jetzt nur vom ersten Video die ersten Minuten angesehen.

Ich selbst hatte auch massive Probleme mit Kurven. Jetzt über die Jahre ist das aber deutlich besser geworden. Letztes Jahr war ich Anfang der Saison mal einen Nachmittag am Samerberg mit dem Enduro. Wie auch der Flow Country eignen sich solche Strecken ideal, weil man sich da nur auf die Kurven konzentrieren kann.

Soweit ich das am Video erkennen kann, fährst du teils a bissl eckig in die Kurven und viele nicht so weit außen an, wie's ginge. Außerdem bist du am Ende mit der Kurve noch nicht fertig. 

Paar Tipps:
Man legt oder drückt das Bike rein. Ausnahme sind ganz hohe Anlieger, wo man auch gerade bleiben kann. Durch das Reinlegen des Bikes bekommst du den Reifen erst auf die Seitenstollen, sodass du mehr Grip hast.  Hier gibt's auch Reifenunterschiede. Z.B. ist ein Minion sehr gutmütig. Ein High-Roller funktioniert in der Kurve erst, wenn er extrem reingelegt wird.Außenpedal ist meist unten, inneres oben. Ausnahme wiederrum große Anlieger, wo du zentral bleibst.auf so einfache und flache Strecken bist du mit dem Oberkörper sehr weit vorne. Fast so als wärst in Liegestütz-Ausgangsstellung auf dem Lenker. Bringt viel Druck auf's Vorderrad.Die Hüfte ist nach außen gedreht, die Knie nach innen. Das Bike nur mit dem Oberkörper nach innen drücken, wenn du gleichzeitig das äußere Pedal stark belastest ist auf Dauer nicht leicht. Indem du den ganzen Körper drehtst und mehr oder weniger auch das Knie benutzt, um das Bike reinzudrücken, geht's leichter.Fahr so weit außen an wie irgendwie möglich. Ich fahre viel mit schnellen Freunden. Die fahren die Kurven dort an, wo keine Spuren sind. Bei so flachen Strecken wie Flow Country kommt das nicht so raus, aber bei Anliegern in steilerem Gelände musst du regelrecht vor der Kurve nach außen lenken, dass du wirklich ganz raus kommst. (Ich poste demnächst ein Video von der Taere Line in Sölden. Eventuell sieht man das da. Moment - das Wagrain-Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgW8npJJGbQ z.B. ab 0:55. Auch ein Video vom Samerberg habe ich. Da habe ich zwar auch teils Probleme, die Kurven in einem Zug zu fahren, aber man sieht, dass ich versuche, wirklich außen anzufahren: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=URSGiC0a-jA)Jetzt kannst du die grundlegende Kurventechnik anwenden wie oben beschriebenWenn du diese intus hast: Sobald du in die Kurve eingefahren bist, wandert der Blick schnell ans Ende der Kurve. Ganz wichtig. Wenn du ans Ende der Kurve schaust, dann fährst du die Kurve automatisch runder und möglichst in einem Radius und nicht so abgehakt. Idealerweise lernt man das halt in schön gebauten Kurven. Wenn in der Kurve auf der Linie rutschige Wurzeln und Steine sind, ist's vielleicht nicht so gut, wenn man da nicht hinschaust - sondern nur ans Ende  :Wink:  Aber bei den typischen Anliegerkurven geht das super.Wenn du ans Ende der Kurve schaust, kannst du viel besser einschätzen, mit wieviel Geschwindigkeit sich die Kurve ausgeht. Du wirst merken, dass du eigentlich viel früher die Bremse aufmachen kannst. Als letzten Schritt konzentrierst dich drauf, dass du die Bremse auch tatsächlich aufmachst. 

Zusammengefasst:
Grundsätzliche Kurventechnik lernen und automatisierenSo weit wie möglich außen anfahrenBlick wandert schnell ans Ende der KurveBremsen auslassen, sobald man merkt es geht sich aus. 

Wegen verdreht am Bike sitzen. Hier kann man's minimal erkennen. äußeres Knie liegt am Rahmen an - ist also leicht nach innen gedrückt. Die äußere Hüften nach außen. Inneres Knie zeigt nach innen. Blick weit voraus. 


 [Galerie]
								


Oder hier bei Tracey Hannah. Wobei sie sich da mit dem Oberkörper schon weit reinlegt. (Falls man eine Weltcupsiegerin kritisieren darf  :Wink: )  Aber vielleicht ist sie noch nicht am kritischsten Punkt der Kurve.


 [Galerie]
								


Anneke Beerten - Enduro 


 [Galerie]
								


Markus Pekoll legt das Bike rein. Oberkörper ist aufrechter als das Bike:


 [Galerie]
								


Hannes Slavik im 4X ebenso:


 [Galerie]
								


Vermutlich etwas gestellt. Aber Hannah Moser drückt hier das Bike rein und die Hüfte raus:


 [Galerie]
								


Oberkörper von Loic Bruni ist gerader als das Bike. Hüfte raus.


 [Galerie]

----------


## noox

Hier habe ich noch ein X-Line-Video, wo ich einem Freund nachfahre, der auch eine gute Kurventechnik hat. Insbesondere ab 10:20.
Außen anfahren, Hüfte raus, Bike reinlegen:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3kJ_9ZDICU

----------


## Corve

WOW danke für die mega ausführliche Antwort.

 Ich werde das mal am Wochenende gezielt so ausprobieren, die rausgesuchten Bilder verdeutlichen das noch sehr gut dazu. 
Hab darauf noch nie geachtet, dass die leicht verdrehte Position haben und mit dem Knie so "arbeiten".

Danke auch dafür dass du kurz in das Video geschaut hast und ein kritisches Feedback gegeben hast, mir ist das so noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Jetzt aber irgendwie schon, daran muss ich noch arbeiten. Meistens ist man bei normalen Abfahrten zusehr mit der Strecke beschäftigt oder darauf konzentriert dass man gar nicht dran denkt. Wie gesagt ich werde es jetzt mal gezielt das Kurvenfahren üben, hört sich aufs erste schon komisch an, aber muss schein ^^
 Sonst heize ich nur die Strecken runter und versuch nicht was zu verbessern.

----------


## q_FTS_p

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF5K9V2w6W8
Vom Barel gibt's auch ein Video in Deutsch, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Das hilft sehr.

----------


## Corve

Das Video ist sehr gut gemacht, danke fürs posten! 

Wahrscheinlich wird das meine größte Schwäche sein, denn ich hab mich bisher immer mit dem Körper in die Kurve gelegt, dachte das hilft. Hab das gemacht weil es ja beim Motorrad fahren sein muss, sich in die Kurven zu legen, aber anscheinend komplett falsch für das Biken. Deswegen auch der Gripverlust?

----------


## noox

> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gF5K9V2w6W8
> Vom Barel gibt's auch ein Video in Deutsch, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Das hilft sehr.


Danke für den Link. Das macht das richtig anschaulich.  (und ich hab scheinbar gar nicht zuviel Blödsinn erzählt  :Wink:  )




> WOW danke für die mega ausführliche Antwort.
> 
> Danke auch dafür dass du kurz in das Video geschaut hast und ein kritisches Feedback gegeben hast, mir ist das so noch gar nicht aufgefallen. Jetzt aber irgendwie schon, daran muss ich noch arbeiten.


Bitte. Wie ich oben schon angemerkt habe, fahre ich teils auch Kurven zu eckig. Das verbessert sich aber schlagartig, wenn man sich wirklich konzentriert, immer ans Ende der Kurve zu schauen. 


Beim Mountainbiken (und auch bei anderen Dingen wie Autofahren) ist es wichtig, dass du generell immer dorthin schaust, wo du hinfahren willst. Selbst wenn knapp neben der Linie etwas Rutschiges oder eine blöde Rinne ist: Konzentrier dich auf deine Linie!

----------


## tecxx

cool, auch von mir danke. das ist grad voll schräg. ich habs immer richtig gemacht, aber meinen mitfahrern falsch erklärt. genau andersrum. ich dachte man muss sich auf die innenseite der kurve legen, eben wie beim motorrad?! das video ist echt gut.

----------


## noox

Via Google habe ich grad noch ein cooles, altes Foto von einem unserer User gefunden:



 [Galerie]

----------


## Tyrolens

Da sieht man auch deutlich: Arm innen gestreckt, außen stark gebeugt.Das Knie an den Rahmen zu legen, habe ich noch nie geschafft...

----------


## FLo33

Achtung bei gestrecktem Arm, das geht sehr leicht nacht hinten los! Wenn man genau schaut, sieht man, dass Pagey den inneren Arm auch nicht wirklich gestreckt hat, sondern nur nicht nach außen gestreckt. Bei einem gestreckten Arm nimmt man sich jegliche Möglichkeit Schläge zu absorbieren, was im blödesten Fall zu einer Ulnar-Luxation führen kann. Kann dazu leider noch weitere Details ausführen und Erfahrungen mitteilen...  :EEK!: 

Knie am Rahmen hab ich eigentlich fast dauernd, deswegen auch meist innen blaue Flecken.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## noox

> Das Knie an den Rahmen zu legen, habe ich noch nie geschafft...


Echt? Wenn du eine Kurve mit viel Grip am Limit fährst, dann ist es echt schwer, das Bike nur mit dem Oberkörper, Schultern, Armen reinzulegen. Weil du verdammt viel Druck auf's äußere Pedal gibst und das ja dem Reindrücken des Bikes entgegenwirkt. Bei mir geht das auf Dauer nur, wenn ich da mit dem Knie nachhelfe. Kann mir das anders gar nicht vorstellen. 

Bei Kurven mit wenig Grip oder wenn du das Reindrücken nur zwecks der Show machst, dann ist's was anderes.

Extrem ist mir das beim 24h Downhill aufgefallen. Irgendwann habe ich bemerkt, dass der Sattel bei manchen Kurven am äußeren Oberschenkel aufliegt. Also genau verkehrt. Ich hatte da einfach nimmer die Kraft, das Bike gegen den Druck des Fußes aufs äußere Pedal reinzudrücken.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ja, das liegt vielleicht an meinen Haxen. Wenn ich Schläge usw abfange, drückt es die Knie auch nach Außen. Hab ich O-Beine?  :Big Grin: 

Bin aber generell nicht so der kraftvolle Fahrer. Muss ich mal drauf achten, wohin es das Bike bei harten Anliegern dreht. Wenn ich so nachdenke, geht bei mir viel über den Oberkörper. Wenn ich drücke, geht das eher vom Rücken aus. Glaube ich. Ich fahre für meine Größe auch einen recht breiten Lenker. Das hilft vielleicht. Aber ich werd da euch mal genauer hin sehen. Habe da eine Kurve mit Kompression (geht 6 m runter, dann am tiefsten Punkt genau der Knick, da staucht's mich ordentlich her). Vielleicht ist das der Grund, dass ich da immer eine gewissen Unruhe ins Radl bringe.

Ja, voll durch strecken sollte man nie, egal was passiert. Das hat mir vor einiger Zeit schon jemand beigebracht: Gestreckter Arm macht die Schulter kaputt. Hatte eine Zeit lang die Angewohnheit, Stürze immer mit gestrecktem Arm abzufangen. Die Schulter hat es zwar ausgehalten, das Handgelenk aber nicht.

----------


## noox

X-Beine habe ich definitiv nicht  :Wink: 

Ich denke aber, wennst so wie da Barel sagt, mit der Schulter einlenkst, wirst automatisch auch den Körper etwas verdrehen. Hüfte raus und Knie rein. Eine Kurve, die man mit dieser Technik fährt, ist normal keine, wo du extreme Schläge hast. Wenn es extrem schlägt, hast ja auch weniger Grip. Somit kannst/brauchst nicht viel Druck aufs äußere Pedal bringen und du brauchst dann auch nicht so viel Kraft, um das Bike reinzudrücken. 

Ein (größerer/steilerer) Anlieger, der extrem schlägt ist ja auch was anderes. Wenn der hoch/steil genug ist, kannst den ja sogar mit paralleler Pedalstellung und geraden Bike durchfahren.

----------


## Tyrolens

So, hab's heute mal ausprobiert (und die Shimano M8000 auch gleich). Also bei mir sieht das so aus, wie oben am Photo von Markus Pekoll. Also Oberkörper gerade mit viel Freiraum drunter, um das Bike leicht hin und her legen zu können. Wenn ich mit dem Knie den Rahmen drücke, dann dreht sich die Hüfte nach außen. Sieht man auf dem Photo von Anneke Beerten. Ist dann so bissl wie beim Skifahren. Allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, steif und langsam in der Reaktion zu werden.Sieht bei mir eher so aus: ep1.pinkbike.org/p5pb9886768/p5pb9886768.jpg

----------


## noox

Das mit dem Knie ist eher was für offene, gleich mäßige Wiesenkurven, oder gleichmäßige Anlieger. Wenn in einer Kurve noch so eine Stufe drinnen ist, musst natürlich viel aktiver sein können und kannst net unbedingt das Bike mit dem Knie reindrücken.

Auf einem klassischen Wanderweg/Singletrail wirst unter Umständen gar keine solchen Kurven finden.

Solche Kurven sind halt viel auf so Freeride-Bikepark-Strecken oder eben offene Wiesenkurven.

----------


## Tyrolens

Verstehe, Verstehe!

Werd's mal im Bikepark versuchen. 

Kann auch sein, dass ich nicht schnell genug bin, um diese Technik zu brauchen. 

Oder es gibt wirklich unterschiedliche Techniken. Bin ja ein alter Skifahrer. Vielleicht färbt das ab. So von wegen locker in der Hüfte bleiben. 
Bin derzeit ohnehin sehr damit beschäftigt, im Kuvenausgang den Schwerpunkt stark nach hinten zu verlagern. Macht mich ganz wuschig, wenn der Hinterreifen dabei zum Singen anfängt.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Bin damit schon ziemlich ausgelastet. Mental geht Fahrtechnik bei mir zumindest auf der Bewusstseinsebene nur Schritt für Schritt. Und jeder Schritt muss verinnerlicht werden. Dann kann der nächste kommen.

----------


## DownChrime

> Bin derzeit ohnehin sehr damit beschäftigt, im Kuvenausgang den Schwerpunkt stark nach hinten zu verlagern. Macht mich ganz wuschig, wenn der Hinterreifen dabei zum Singen anfängt.    Bin damit schon ziemlich ausgelastet. Mental geht Fahrtechnik bei mir zumindest auf der Bewusstseinsebene nur Schritt für Schritt. Und jeder Schritt muss verinnerlicht werden. Kann kann der nächste kommen.


Bwahaha  :Woot:  :The Wave:  Bester Kommentar den ich seit langem gelesen habe!
Kann ich voll und ganz nachvollziehen.

Aber wirklich interessanter Thread!
 Bin jetzt deswegen wieder oefters in Zell unterwegs.
Viele enge Kurven.
Also mir kommt vor es flutscht schon besser mit der Technik... kann auch nur Einbildung sein  :Sad:

----------


## MUFC

danke schonmal für die tipps  :Smile: 
wie fährt man kurven richtig, wenn mehre kurven (auch s-kurven) hintereinander kommen?
in serfaus zum beispiel gibt es einen teil, wo 6-7 kurven hintereinander kommen, ich habe da immer probleme die geschwindigkeit mitzunehmen, da ich meistens bedenken habe, dass ich wegrutsche, wenn ich zu schnell um die kurve fahre. dasselbe gilt, wenn ich beim kurven fahren schon "über" die kurve hinausschaue, da habe ich bedenken, dass ich dann zu schnell in die kurve fahre und dann über die kurve hinausfahre  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

> Bin damit schon ziemlich ausgelastet. Mental geht Fahrtechnik bei mir zumindest auf der Bewusstseinsebene nur Schritt für Schritt. Und jeder Schritt muss verinnerlicht werden. Dann kann der nächste kommen.


Es ist echt schlimm, wenn man es jahrzehntelang  :Wink:  falsch gemacht hat. Soweit wie möglich außen Anfahren geht glaub ich bei mir am besten. Das Bike reindrücken, müsste halbwegs passen. Aber ans Ende der Kurve schauen und die Bremsen so früh wie möglich aufmachen ist für mich als alter Kurvenbremser echt schwierig.

Beim Prolog beim Enduro Rennen in Sölden auf der Taere Line habe ich mich da richtig geärgert. Erst bei ca. der Hälfte, also 4-5 Minuten ist mir eingefallen - ah, du solltest ja ans Ende der Kurve schauen. Und das sind halt großteils 180 Kehren, wo es das richtig auszahlt, wenn du da rund fährst und die Bremsen den einen oder anderen Meter früher aufmachst...




> danke schonmal für die tipps 
> wie fährt man kurven richtig, wenn mehre kurven (auch s-kurven) hintereinander kommen?
> in serfaus zum beispiel gibt es einen teil, wo 6-7 kurven hintereinander kommen, ich habe da immer probleme die geschwindigkeit mitzunehmen, da ich meistens bedenken habe, dass ich wegrutsche, wenn ich zu schnell um die kurve fahre. dasselbe gilt, wenn ich beim kurven fahren schon "über" die kurve hinausschaue, da habe ich bedenken, dass ich dann zu schnell in die kurve fahre und dann über die kurve hinausfahre


Haha, auf den kleinen rutschigen Anliegern auf der Piste sind wir doch alle schon mal gelegen  :Wink:  (zumindest kenne ich ein paar  :Big Grin: ). Die Technik bleibt gleich, aber du gibst nur einmal kurz Druck - wo du also den maximalen Radius machst und wo du diese Position kurz hältst. Dann wirfst du das Bike ganz schnell in die andere Richtung. Idealerweise bereits sein, dass ma schnell den Fuß zu Hilfe hat, falls der Grip doch nicht ausgereicht hat  :Wink: 

Diese Kurven sind so klein und überschaubar, dass man da locker ans Ende bzw. frühzeitig auch schon zur nächsten Kurve schauen kann. In der Kurve selbst is ja auch nix Gefährliches.

----------


## Tyrolens

Hehe. Ja, wenn man es falsch gelernt hat, muss man es wieder aus dem Gehirn löschen.  :Smile: 
Anliegerkombis fahre ich wie beschrieben. Oberkörper gerade und das Bike hin und her werfen. Pedalstellung in diesem Fall auch horizontal. Wenn genug Zeit ist, das Bike in jeden Anlieger rein drücken und den Schwung mit nehmen. Wirkt wie ein Katapult. 
Die Bremserei ist bei mir auch das größte Problem. Das muss ich früher von der Vertriderei mit genommen haben. Bin darum je flacher es wird, desto schneller. Sau blöd ist das auf steilen Anliegern, die wahrscheinlich voll gingen, ich aber zamm brems. Was die Linienwahl betrifft, bin ich opportunistisch. Anfahrt immer dort, wo keine Bremswellen sind. 

Blickführung war in letzter Zeit ein Thema. Wohin schauen, wenn die Linie schwierig ist. Also Löcher, Wurzeln oder sonst was. Trotzdem weit nach vorne schauen? Wenn man aktiv fährt, muss man doch die Hindernisse zwecks Timing sehen.

Alles in allem kann man viel theoretisieren. Hilft halt nichts, wenn man nicht die erste Regel beherzigt: Fahren, fahren, fahren. Und zwar mit dem Anspruch, etwas zu lernen. Durch rollen bringt nicht wirklich viel. 

Zell find ich relativ anspruchsvoll. Die Kurven sind da zum Teil schon happig. 


Interessantes Video: www.vitalmtb.com/videos/membe...or-Bikes,17633

----------


## noox

Ja - fahren, fahren, fahren. Vor allem bezüglich Linienwahl kann man dabei auch von Freunden, die selber gut fahren, lernen.


Zum Video: Das beschreibt Anlieger, die genug steil gebaut sind, dass du das Bike nicht reinlegen brauchst. Die Kurventechnik, die wir oben beschrieben haben (Bike reindrücken/legen) bezieht sich auf offene Kurven oder Anlieger, die nicht so hoch oder steil sind, dass du die mit gerade Position voll fahren kannst.

Seine Aussage: je schneller, desto weiter oben bezieht sich darauf, dass Anlieger oben steiler sind. Daher kannst dich mehr reinlegen ohne wegzurutschen. Wenn du langsamer fährst, würdest du aber umfallen. Wenn du schneller unten fährst, dann ist die Gefahr, dass du wegrutscht, weil der Anlieger noch nicht so steil ist.

Umgekehrt ist es aber so, dass auf großen Anliegern oder Walls unten natürlich die kürzere Linie ist. Z.B. bei den Walls in Leogang sieht man das extrem, dass die Weltcup-Fahrer so weit wie möglich unten fahren. Bei einer Wall, die nur eine Steigung hat, also immer ein Brett nach dem anderen, ist es schneller, wenn du unten fährst. 

Das gilt jetzt wieder für den Anlieger: Wenn du schnell sein willst, solltest du so weit unten fahren, wie möglich, wo du aber grad nicht mit deiner maximalen Geschwindigkeit wegrutscht. Bevor du bremst, fährst lieber weiter oben - vorausgesetzt, dort ist er steiler.

----------


## Tyrolens

Meinte jetzt eher von der Aussage, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, den Anlieger zu schneiden. 
Nicht Bremsen, sondern Geschwindigkeit aufbauen. 

Wenn man Regeln aufstellen müsste: 
- den kürzesten Weg fahren,
- den flüssigsten Weg wählen,
selbst das kann schon ein Widerspruch sein. Ist vielleicht das Schöne an diesem Sport, dass es eher wenige Patentrezepte gibt.

Das mit dem Innen fahren wird die nächste Aufgabe. Im Park ist das nicht so einfach, weil innen meistens viel Dreck liegt. Bin gespannt. So viel langsamer kann's ned sein, weil die Standardlinie oft ziemlich zerschossen ist. Wallrides usw. fahr ich eh schon innen. Ebenso diese Anliegerkombis. Da versuche ich gerade durch zu stechen. Betrifft eher die etwas weiteren Anlieger. Steinach ist da ein gutes Beispiel. Die sind so flach abgefahren, dass die Außenlinie fast nur Nachteile hat. Vor allem weil die Ausfahrt meistens schon gar keinen Anlieger mehr hat. Muss das alles mal, wie gesagt, innen fahren. 
Ich seh's schon kommen. Erster Versuch - Sturz. 


Ach ja, was sehr hilft: Stoppuhr.

----------


## noox

Das ist bei uns echt oft die Schwierigkeit: Dass die Anlieger nicht zu Ende gebaut sind.


Wenn ich normal Bikepark-Fahre, dann fahre ich Wallrides etc. schon so weit wie möglich oben. Aber wenn es darum geht, schnell zu sein, muss man sie natürlich so weit wie möglich unten fahren.

Gute Fahrer sind bei großen Anliegern, wie man sie oft in Bikeparks findet tatsächlich gleich schnell, wenn sie die Inside-Line nehmen. Aber da musst vom Timing her schon ziemlich gut sein. Einerseits über's Hinterrad rutschen, häufig Fuß draußen und trotzdem nicht nur zwecks der Show sondern dabei auch noch richtig schnell sein.

----------


## hhacks

... und wenn du ein Pro bist, kannst dus sogar falsch machen und trotzdem schnell sein... #gripsponsoring

----------


## Tyrolens

Und wir sind nicht allein. Manon Carpenter über Blickführung.  :Smile: www.pinkbike.com/news/1-quest...ider-2015.html

----------


## noox

> ... und wenn du ein Pro bist, kannst dus sogar falsch machen und trotzdem schnell sein... #gripsponsoring




wobei das nur funktioniert, weil der anlieger hoch genug ist und genug Grip bietet. Wenn du und dein Rad dich ungefähr 90° zum Boden befindest, bringt reinlegen vom Bike natürlich nix. 

Die Sache ist glaub ich auch die: Auch wenn ein Anlieger schön geshaped ist, wenn man sehr schnell fährt, bekommt man trotzdem Schläge ab und es treten hohe Kräfte auf. Da solltest dann trotzdem zentral am Bike sein. Mit 50 km/h durch einen Anlieger, da ist glaub ich reinlegen vom Bike nimmer so lustig  :Wink:

----------


## FLo33

1. weiß man von dem Foto ned, in welcher Situation der Herr Marcelo da grad is. Ich tippe auf einen ordentlichen Rutscher vorher, weil dann musst genau das machen, was er da zeigt - den Kurvenradius vergrößern, damit das Kräftegleichgewicht wieder hergestellt ist. Selbiges macht man auch am Moped, falls der Speed und/oder Radius a bissl zu optimistisch gewählt wurde, Kiste ein wenig aufrichten und größeren Radius fahren. Geht halt nur, wenn ma ned am Limit ist - was aber sowieso nur am Ring gemacht wird (zumindest von halbwegs intelligenten Menschen).

2. den Satz versteh ich nicht: "Die Sache ist glaub ich auch die: Wenn man in so einen Anlieger extrem schnell ist, dann kann der schon halbwegs gut geshaped sein."  :Confused: 

3. Der Idealzustand ist immer zentral am Bike mit möglichst niedrigem Schwerpunkt und einer Schwerachse. Jedes Wegstrecken oder Drücken bringt eigentlich Unruhe ins System und vor allem Massenmomente ins Spiel. Das es trotzdem funktioniert, ist Reifenprofilen und deren Zusammenarbeit mit unterschiedlichen Böden, aber vor allem der sehr guten Signalverarbeitung unserer Schaltzentrale zu verdanken, mit der wir ständig korrigieren, denn nur so kann man auf Schläge und Rutscher optimal reagieren.

4. wirklich helfen tut nur mit schnelleren Fahrern zu fahren

----------


## noox

Sorry, hab's korrigiert:

Auch wenn ein Anlieger schön geshaped ist, wenn man sehr schnell fährt,  bekommt man trotzdem Schläge ab und es treten hohe Kräfte auf.

Das ist wie wennst auf der Autobahn sehr schnell fährst, und eigentlihc nicht mal wirklich was siehst, aber trotzdem merkst, dass du in eine Kompression oder über eine Kuppe gefahren bist. 

Am Bike ist's bei solchen Situationen definitiv geschickt, wenn du zentral am Bike bist. Das Bike da irgendwie noch reindrücken funktioniert da nicht.



Zum deinem Punkt drei: Ich glaub das Reindrücken vom Bike funktioniert auch deswegen, weil du dann mehr Auflagefläche am Reifen hast. Stell dir mal einen Reifen mit gleichmäßigen Profil oder einfach einen Slick vor. Je zentraler das Bike ist, desto mehr musst du den Lenker einschlagen. Je mehr du das Bike reindrückst, desto weniger musst du den Lenker einschlagen, um denselben Radius zu fahren. Es wird mehr über den Radius des Reifen selbst gelenkt.  

Ist meine Überlegung richtig? Oder hab ich da einen Denkfehler? Ich glaub es spielt da auch der Luftdruck eine große Rollen. Bei einem 100% harten Reifen und geraden Untergrund wär's egal. Da ist immer nur ein Punkt in Kontakt. Aber je weniger Luftdruck und je weicher der Boden, desto mehr wirkt sich dieser Effekt aus.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ich glaube auch, dass ab einem bestimmten Speed, es eher in Richtung MX Stil geht.


Der mechanische Ablauf des Rein Drückens ist für mich auch nicht ganz klar.  :Smile: 
Auf jeden Fall erzeugt man damit starken Druck auf die Seitenstollen. Der Druck kommt dabei nicht nur quasi aus dem Lot, sondern auch seitlich auf die Karkasse. Merkt man schon, wenn man viel off camber fahren muss. 

Hier könnt man's sehr gut analysieren:

image3.redbull.com/rbcom/010/...up-meribel.jpg

Im Übrigen auch die Blickführung. Ein Wahnsinn!

----------


## q_FTS_p

Um es auf die Spitze zu treiben hier das erste (unscharfe) Bild:

www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/07/..._campaign=News

In dem ersten Video sieht man auch recht gut, dass eigentlich alle durch die offene Kurve zum Schluss mit waagrechter Pedalstellung fahren.
Ist das nicht vielleicht auch etwas sicherer? Wenn ich jetzt z.B. mit waagrechter Pedalstellung in einer offenen Kurve anfange zu rutschen, dann gebe ich den kurveninneren Fuß runter um mich evt. abzustützen, gleichzeitig gebe ich durch den kurvenäußeren (der mittlerweile unten ist) richtig Druck für mehr Grip. So könnte man sich dann noch fangen und den Sturz vermeiden.

Beim Anliegerfahren mache ich nur mehr selten die "äußeres Pedal runter" Stellung bzw. meistens mach ich die nur am Kurvenanfang und wenn ich mich nicht verschätzt hab, stelle ich die Kurbel horizontal. Macht mehr Geschwindigkeit. So bringt man auch mal recht bald die Manuals aus Anliegern raus zam. Macht ziemlich viel Spaß.

----------


## noox

Danke für den Link. 

Im ersten Teil des Videos sieht man schon, dass dort, wo sie das Bike mehr reinlegen, häufig der äußere Fuß unten ist. Wenn auch teils nicht ganz. Dort wo sie ein richtig schönes "Wandl" haben, fahren sie waagrecht - da wäre auch alles andere falsch.

Ist echt interessant, dass sie bei der letzten Kurve waagrecht fahren. Ich kann's mir nur so erklären, dass es hier einfach so schlägt, dass sie in der waagrechten Position einfach mehr Sicherheit haben. Man kann viel aktiver sein und schneller reagieren.

Allerdings könnte man das Argument von* q_FTS_p* auch anders sehen: wennst waagrecht bist und schnell runter musst, dann hast kurzfristig eine unsichere Position, weilst keinen Druck auf dem Pedal hast, solange das Pedal nicht ganz unten ist. Und dein Körper sackt plötzlich um bis zu 17 cm nach unten. 


Ich persönlich fahr glaub ich zu selten mit waagrechter Pedalstellung. Ich müsste auf das jedenfalls mal achten. Ich kenne eigentlich gar nicht so viele Anlieger, wo ich nicht zusätzlich das Bike auch noch reinlegen muss. Und wenn ich das Bike zusätzlich reinlege, dann geht das bei mir nur, wenn der äußere Fuß unten ist. 

Wenn der Anlieger aber eher steil ist, man das Bike also kaum reinlegen muss, dann besteht sowieso eine Gefahr, wenn man den äußeren Fuß unten hat. Grad am Downhill-Bike ist es mir schon das eine odere andere Mal passiert, dass ich in einem Anlieger mit dem äußerem Fuß an irgendwas am Boden hängengeblieben bin.

----------


## Tyrolens

Das mit der Pedalstellung hängt auch davon ob, wie die Abfolge ist. Je kürzer, desto eher muss man waagrecht fahren, weil keine Zeit zum Stellungswechsel ist. 


Das Vital Video wollte ich auch schon verlinken. Das zeigt's echt sehr deutlich, vor allem auch, wie unterschiedlich die Leute fahren. 

Waagrechte Pedalstellung bringt mir am meisten, wenn ich schnell reagieren muss.

----------


## FLo33

Der meiner Meinung nach mit der besten Fahrtechnik ausgestattete Fahrer der letzten 15 Jahre in Aut hat immer auf möglichst horizontale Pedalstellung geschworen, Hias Haas. Und er war hält einer, der mangelnde körperliche Voraussetzungen mittels Technik extrem gut kompensieren konnte.

----------


## Tyrolens

Hier moch mal zur Pedalstellung. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5o_wb9y_Q4

----------


## willi

Ihr solltet trotzdem erwähnen das die Waagrechte Pedalstellung nix für Anfänger ist. Pedalstellung nach unten in den Anliegern bedeuted Druck und Kontrolle. Wenn man weiß wie das Bike und das Fahrwerk arbeitetet, soll man an der Technik feilen.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ja schon. Es ist ja auch die einzige Pedalstellung, in der man den Fuß im MX Stil raus strecken kann, um das Bike im Fall des Falles abzufangen. 
Es ist aber auch jene Position, die dir am wenigsten Spielraum zum Ausbalancieren des Bikes gibt. 

Können muss man beides, weil beides seinen jeweils optimalen Einsatzbereich hat.

----------


## noox

Wie ich schon gesagt habe: Die Kurventechnik eignet sich am besten bei "schönen" Kurven und Anliegern, die nicht zuviele Schläge und Schwierigkeiten haben. Bei Anlieger auch nur, wenn die Anlieger nicht so steil gebaut sind, dass man nicht auch in gerade Position (Rad-Körper) mit maximaler Geschwindikgeit durchfahren könnte.

Was mir auch noch durch den Kopf gegangen ist: Reinlegen kann man das Bike ja sowohl bei schnellen offenen Kurven bzw. flachen Anliegern, als auch bei langsamen technischen Kurven (z.b. Kehre, Stufe, ...) , um leichter rum zu kommen. Bei der schnellen Kurve wird man das äußere Knie eher an den Rahmen legen und so das Bike auch reindrücken. Bei der langsamen technischern Kurve ist mehr die O-Bein-Stellung mit breiten Knie sinnvoller, wo man dann mit dem Oberkörper und Armen sehr schnell reagieren kann. 

Wobei bei der technischen Kurve das Reinlegen des Bikes noch einen anderen Effekt hat: Ob man da nicht auch den Radstand verlängert und dadurch die Überschlagsgefahr minimiert. Ich glaub auch, dass dadurch der effekte Radius des Rads vergrößert wird bzw. der Winkel, mit dem der Reifen auf ein mögliches Hindernis trifft, flacher wird. Dadurch rollt es dann leichter über das Hindernis drüber, anstatt hängenzubleiben.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ich weiß, was du meinst, aber ich versteh's nicht.

Hab heute mal rum probiert. Das mit dem Drücken (Also Knie in Richtung Rahmen), das geht auch in engeren Kurven, weil man das nur leicht andeuten muss und schon zieht's das Bike rein. Ist ein geiles Gefühl. Geht, glaube ich, auch bei waagrechter Pedalstellung. 
In weiteren Kurven holt man sich damit einiges an Fahrstabilität raus. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es nicht mehr davon kommt, weil die Hüfte so weit raus wandert.

----------


## Pes

www.pinkbike.com/video/417386/ 

So macht mans richtig =O

----------


## DownChrime

Das schaut fast nach fast-forward aus  :Smile: 
Himmel ist der schnell in den Kurven  :EEK!:

----------


## FLo33

Klassisches Posing-Video. Schaut super aus, machen alle Kids nach, wirst so aber nie in einem Finallauf sehen...

----------


## Tyrolens

Er hat in MSA dann eh nix grissn.

----------


## noox

Man merkt aber trotzdem, wieviel Gefühl die haben. Bei dem Speed dann noch das Gewicht so verlagern, dass man genau soviel driftet, wie's sein soll.

Was man auch erkennt: Das kurz Druck geben. Bei manchen Kurven wird die meiste Richtung auf mehr oder weniger einen Punkt gemacht. Entweder, weil halt genau da ein Wandl gut passt, oder dass man sich mit viel Druck mehr oder weniger eingräbt, statt auf der rutschigen Oberfläche wegzurutschen.

Ich hab da noch ein Bild im Kopf vom unteren Wiesenabschnitt in Kaprun. Wiesenkurve nach einer Kante. Ich stell mir grad vor, wie ich da langsam um die Kurve rumeiern würde, um dann trotzdem im feuchten Gras auszurutschen. Dann kommt da Vouilloz daher, zieht bei der Kante ab, legt in der Luft leicht um, und setzt das Vorderrad schon leicht eingeschlagen richtig massiv direkt in die Kurve. Für mich war das damals unvorstellbar - erstens weil ich bei weitem net so springen konnte, und zweitens, weil ich net verstand, warum da das Vorderrad bei der Geschwindigkeit so hält.

Mittlerweile ist's mir klar. Das Vorderrad wurde einfach mit so viel Druck (hartes Setup vorausgesetzt) in die Erde gerammt, dass es sich eingräbt und richtig Grip hat.

----------


## Tyrolens

Und unsereins ist jahrelang damit beschäftigt, endlich wieder Druck auf's Vorderrad zu bringen.  :Big Grin:

----------


## noox

Bei mir ist's umgekehrt, ich fahr quasi mit einem Reifen. Wenn es nicht grad nasse Steine sind, ist's ma ziemlich wurscht, was ich hinten fürn Reifen oben hab.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ich fahre doch auch Magic Marry/Rock Razor.  :Smile: 
Meinte mehr wegen der Gewichtsverlagerung und dass man gerade wenn's problematisch wird, das Gewicht vorne haben sollte, damit's Vorderrad nicht ab geht. Trainiert im Kopf ist es ja meistens umgekehrt, ich nehme an aus Angst, dass man dann, wenn's rutscht, massiv abgeht. Nasse Steine usw. lassen sich gut durch kurzes Entlasten überwinden. Geschwindigkeit hilft da ungemein.

----------


## noox

Obwohl ich normalerweise immer 10x überleg und nachmesse, bevor ich rigendwas abschneide, habe ich ausgerechnet das Steurrohr von meinem Enduro 2 cm zu kurz abgeschnitten. Daher bin ich vergleichsweise frontlastig.

----------


## FLo33

Hier noch ein Video zum Thema Pedalen waagrecht:

MSA Training RAW

Vor allem im letzten Segment sieht man eine offene Kurve, sehr viele Schläge und loses Geröll - fast alle mit waagrechten Pedalen. Nur so kann man auf Schläge und Rutscher reagieren, ist das äußere Pedal unten, ist man nahezu statisch am Rad und dies gilt es zu vermeiden.

----------


## Derrstre

Ich bin da nicht ganz so fit im Thema, aber in einer kommenden Tour probiere ich das mit den schnellen Kurven mal aus, hab mich bisher bloß nie getraut

----------


## Tyrolens

Die Sache mit dem Knie in die Kurve Drücken mache ich jetzt übrigens fast immer. Alles eine Frage der Übung, dann klappt das auch bei jeder Pedalstellung.

----------


## Tyrolens

CG hält neuerdings Fahrtechnikkurse. Er erklärt es aber, wie ich finde, sehr sehr gut:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMwu1QtmdO4

Ab 0:38

Entspricht genau der selben Haltung wie beim Skifahren.  :Smile: 


Hab derzeit echt Probleme, wieder in meine Form vom Herbst/Winter rein zu finden.

Und die Sache mit der Pedalstellung: Habe einen Abschnitt, der hängt komplett, ist voller Wurzeln... ob da nicht eine horizontale Pedalstellung doch besser wäre...

----------


## FLo33

W-a-a-g-r-e-c-h-t, fast immer besser.  :Wink:

----------


## Tyrolens

Hehe. Ja...

Ich denke mir halt... Bei meiner Körpergröße bekomme ich den Oberkörper immer flach über den Lenker, die liegt, weil ich die Knie beuge, auch sehr tief ... bleibt halt der Punkt, dass ich die Pedale gleichmäßig belaste und das äußere dazu auch noch 85 mm höher als bei tiefem Pedal. Allerdings ist das Gewicht auch näher am Auflagepunkt des Reifens. 
Ich glaube, das mit der waagrechten Position funktioniert, wenn man die Hüfte weit genug nach außen bekommt. Oder anders ausgedrückt: So lange man den Schwerpunkt sauber auf die Seitenstollen bringt, kann man bei der Pedalstellung flexibel sein. 
Was ich beobachtet habe: Einige fahren in waagrechter Stellung in die Kurve ein und lassen dann das Pedal ein wenig nach unten fallen. Das bringt vielleicht noch ein bisschen mehr Druck auf die Reifen. Pushen kann man halt am besten aus der waagrechten Position raus. Nicht nur im Kurvenscheitel, sondern auch am Kurvenausgang. Viele fahren auch keine Wenn oder Aber Position, sondern irgendwo zwischen waagrecht und ganz unten.
Oder wie noox sagt: Pedal unten am besten auf langen, homogenen Kurven.

Hier mal ein paar Photos von Troy Brosnan: 












Hauptsache, der Hüftknick passt.  :Wink:

----------


## FLo33

Stimme Dir in allen zu. Die Fotos vom Troy sind auch sehr schöne Beispiele. SickMick, GM, E.T. fahren auch diesen Stil. Sam Hill variiert ein wenig, wenn ich mich nicht irre, aber zur IH-Zeit stand er auch immer sehr aufrecht am Radl, Ausnahme Driftereien.

----------


## Tyrolens

Und hier mal Yoann Barelli beim Drücken. 

content.26in.fr/p/news/31236/...li-27c90-1.jpg


Mit dem Kurbelarm in horizontaler Stellung würd' er wahrscheinlich schon am Boden streifen.  :Big Grin: 
Was man gut erkennt: Die Armstellung wie aus der Schule, aber mit dem Knie drückt er nicht. Kann er bei dieser Schräglage vermutlich auch gar nicht mehr. Dafür liegt der Rahmen am anderen Bein an. Muss man erst mal hin bekommen. Aber man sieht ja seine Arme und er ist auch sonst ein Viech.

----------


## FLo33

Ich wage zu behaupten, dass da fast gar kein Druck dabei ist. Das schaut mehr nach scrap aus als nach Kurvenfahrt. Aber Du hast natürlich auch recht, dass es ned immer horizontal geht, soll ja kein Dogma sein.

----------


## Tyrolens

Hast recht. Da gibt es ein Video dazu.

www.zapiks.fr/yoann-barelli-sans-contraint.html


EDIT: Hab gestern bisserl rum probiert. Ist alles wie besprochen. Und ich suche mir interessanterweise eh fast immer ganz automatisch die richtige Pedalstellung. Pedal ganz unten gibt's eigentlich nur bei langen Kurven, die viel Druck brauchen. Interessant: In horizontaler Stellung muss bei mir bei Linkskurven das linke Pedal vorne sein, bei Rechtskurven das rechte. Dann kann ich das Radl noch stärker drücken, als mit dem Pedal unten.

----------


## Tyrolens

Hier mal ein paar interessante Ansätze. 
Wie's der erklärt, sollt ich besser in Rechtskurven das linke Pedal vorne haben und in Linkskurven das rechte Pedal vorne...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3r2ntyZeSFU


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMA3cWGbFts


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeG5e9k3lRc

----------


## FLo33

Das ist mir auch schon einmal aufgefallen und ich versuche es beim in die Arbeitfahren immer zu üben, weil die Gewohnheit is a Hund! Und deshalb fühlt es sich sehr komisch an. Komischerweise gehen bei mir genau die anderen Kurven besser, also linker Fuß vorne und Linkskurven gehen viel besser. Ich habs immer auf einen besseren Druckaufbau durch das kurvenäußere Standbein (rechts) geschoben. Muss mir daheim die Videos amal anschauen...

----------


## Tyrolens

Der hier hätt's gern andersrum...https://youtu.be/lxEnvGiCf78Wird Zeit, dass ich mal in den Bikepark komme, zwecks Ausprobierens.

----------


## Tyrolens

Neue Erkenntnis, für mich zumindest: Wenn man nimmer ganz frisch ist, ist es wirklich so, wie Noox beschreibt, gut wahrnehmbar, dass einem die Kraft fehlt, um das Radl in schnellen Kurven alleine mit den Armen in die Kurve zu drücken. Es stellt sich wie nur was auf und muss deswegen mit dem Knie in Position gehalten werden. 

Und das A und O ist noch immer die Blickführung. Ist an sich schon unglaublich, was mit halbwegs guter Blickführung alles möglich ist. Das Radl sucht sich seinen Weg selber durch Wurzeln, Felsen und Kurven.

----------


## noox

@Tyrolens:

Ja, mir ist das gestern auch aufgefallen. Bin 6 Runs in Leogang von ganz oben gefahren, obwohl ich heuer noch nicht viel gemacht hab. Teils musste ich dann überhaupt das Bike an das äußere Bein anlehnen, weil's nimmer gegangen ist. Am Anfang war's dagegen echt cool, das Bike richtig reinzulegen, den Körper leicht zu drehen, äußere Schulter nach vorne.

Was auch auffällt: Manche Helm muss man modifizieren, dass man überhaupt weit genug nach vorne schauen kann. Mein Bluegrass Enduro-Helm hat ein zu große Schild, dass man einfach nicht weit genug nach oben Stellen kann. Und beim Full-Face gibt's auch Situationen, dass mir die Leatt den Helm ein bisschen zu weit nach vorne schiebt, dass das Blickfeld nach oben (also nach vorne in der Kurve) ganz knapp eingeschränkt ist.

----------


## Tyrolens

Ich glaube, es gibt einen Hersteller, der u.a. deswegen verschieden lange Schilder anbietet.

----------

